# Saleen's first tied up topknot



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhh, Saleen is growing up! How old is she now? She is such a pretty girl.... ummmm... well, tomboy girl...lol.

Yeah, the camera angel does that to faces (or anything) when you take a close up direct shot....lol... yep, it does make her nose look HUGE.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hahaha, I was trying for one of those "the dog" style shots. Do you know what I'm talking about?? I'm not 100% sure that is the name of the brand. 

The bean is 5 1/2 months old, she'll be 6mo on the first.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh ho ho ho....look at Saleen! I see those horns! Isn't that cute that she has a little tie now? 

And, yes, it is the camera to subject ratio and the lens setting that creates that large bulbous look. We know that Saleen has a much prettier nose than that. LOL
_


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

She is adorable.
I bet you she will be a nice silver..you can see that already.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

How gorgeous. Is she attempting to get them out yet ound:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Awww pretty girl :smile: and looking very grown up for only 51/2 months. Love the tongue shot, it really looks like she is saying "OK you wanna take 5000 shots here's one for ya!"


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

she does look like a little rocker. man it's going to be easy to keep track of her age! in the 6month of the year she'll be 6 months.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

She has such beautiful coloring and her eyes are so endearing...She looks great!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> She has such beautiful coloring and her eyes are so endearing...She looks great!



Ah yes, how endearing those eyes are when she's just finished snagging your dinner off the counter or has cornered the cat and ignored you running behind her scream "SALEEN LEAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!" Maybe that is why I like her hair hanging over her eyes, easier to stay mad? Noooo, nobody can stay mad at the puppy - not even the cat! ROFL


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Ah yes, how endearing those eyes are when she's just finished snagging your dinner off the counter or has cornered the cat and ignored you running behind her scream "SALEEN LEAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!" Maybe that is why I like her hair hanging over her eyes, easier to stay mad? Noooo, nobody can stay mad at the puppy - not even the cat! ROFL


LMAO!!!! I have been there LOL!!!!! Yanna my standard puppy used to do the same thing LOL!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww, she looks great! She is going to be a very nice silver.


----------

